# Hello from Glasgow



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello folks,
Just joined your forum today, I'm looking to get back to keeping mice, not for showing, just for pets, and I'm trying to find a recommended supplier or breeder in the area. If anyone has any contacts I would be grateful.

Charlie


----------

